# Vaccinations and Havanese



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

:help: We took Zama in for her rabies on Saturday since it was going to run out by Monday. I can not drive and my husband was going to gone on business so.. Our normal vet. was not in but her fill in was there.
We explained about Havanese sensitivity to vaccinations etc. esp. Lepto.

Well, since my 1 and half fast Hav caught a rat about 1 month ago and the was a case of Lepto in our region she gave Zama the lepto. Our breeder had warned us about Lepto and Havanese. Anyway, I run on, sorry just very worried. Next day ER, benedryl, and Buprenex for pain- symptoms, not eating or drinking, really unable to walk to painful whole body sore. Thought I would see how today turned out but 

She is still lethargic, seems confused at times, food is so so, walking ( she thinks she can do the Hav jump but in quit a bit of pain after) she played with me for about 4 mins then went to sleep again.

I am housebound and Zama is my faithful companion, even though she still has so much puppy in her. I am so afraid that this "booster" may have done some permanent damage. I am a retired Dr. and many years ago helped out at the National Zoo and my son is vet ( currently out of the country)

The booster was distemper, bordetella( she has never nor was she going into kennel) and lepto. Plus she received her rabies. I have a call into her regular vet. I was hoping another more experienced Hav owner might have some advice.

Thank you so much. Sorry I wrote so much but my head and heart are going a mile a minute-as a Dr..but for humans i think i can figure it out but .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think, at this point, all you can do is monitor her symptoms and treat them as appropriate.

For future reference, I have been told that with vaccine sensitive dogs, never, EVER give more than one vaccine at a time, and wait a minimum of 3 weeks between vaccines. 

And skip Bordatella completely unless required by a boarding kennel. It is effective against only a small number of the many strains of kennel cough. I know MANY dogs who have received the vaccine and gotten kennel cough, and I know many dogs who have never received the vaccine and have never gotten kennel cough. 

As far as Lepto is concerned, why give him Lepto AFTER contact with a rat a MONTH ago?!?! Seems like it would be too late at that point if he had already contracted the disease. If not, the danger is past. Lepto is a BAD vaccine, and causes reactions in dogs who typically do NOT react badly to other vaccines. 

It really sounds to me like this vet was just selling as many vaccines as she could.

Now that Kodi has had all his 1 year boosters, he will not get any other vaccinations other than his 3 year Rabies shots unless his titers drop. And I'd titer for Rabies too if I could legally do it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We hear so many conflicting things about vaccinations for our Havanese. My breeder recommended not getting the lepto so I don't get that. I have learned to have the shots spaced out by a couple of weeks at least. McGee had his last puppy shot last week and they were going to give the rabies but I asked to wait. Dr. Jean Dodd is supposed to be a leading authority and I think you can check this out on her website. Just Google her name - not sure of the site name but maybe hemopet? Some dogs are just more prone to reactions than others.


----------



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Karen, this basically what I thought but it was really good to hear u feel I do not need to worry about lepto. Also my experience with all my previous dogs has been exactly what you said a out Bordatella. I had one of my sweeties go into kennel with vaccination on board and she got kennel cough.

You know as RN how your mind can get going I do have one other question if you know: I was sitting down when the injections were given. But it looked like a human booster: 3 in one deal. Do you know anything about dog boosters? 
My little girl, Zama( means beautiful girl in Tibetan) , I think it was a booster the way iy was written up.

I may take to our vet when I talk to her and see what she thinks. Of course mention her cover plus knowing your breed. You know what we say in medicine "better to give to little" you can always give more but can not take it out.

Thanks sorry I am so chatty. Just love Zama and more errors than I probably should be


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amala said:


> Thanks Karen, this basically what I thought but it was really good to hear u feel I do not need to worry about lepto. Also my experience with all my previous dogs has been exactly what you said a out Bordatella. I had one of my sweeties go into kennel with vaccination on board and she got kennel cough.
> 
> You know as RN how your mind can get going I do have one other question if you know: I was sitting down when the injections were given. But it looked like a human booster: 3 in one deal. Do you know anything about dog boosters?
> My little girl, Zama( means beautiful girl in Tibetan) , I think it was a booster the way iy was written up.
> ...


There are definitely "combo" boosters. But many vets, especially those experienced with vaccine sensitive dogs are choosing not to use them. Too many reactions. I just heard from a vet on another list that she tried using one of the newer combos and had several dogs come back and need to be treated for several days for rather severe reactions including pain and lethargy. Fortunately, they all came around, no permanent damage done, but she's decided not to use the stuff any more. Why do that to a dog?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think if there is a risk of lepto in the area, I'd seriously consider the vaccination.

Gucci actually DID have the lepto/lyme to get her international health certificate to travel to non-rabies countries/areas, I was petrified she'd have a reaction but she didn't. Maybe just a bit more sleepy and grumpy and sore where the shot was.

I hope your baby feels better soon and it isn't anything serious  These things are hard because there is so much conflicting information out there and different booster options available, it gets overwhelming at times.

Kara


----------

